# Bioshock Infinite!



## Aetius (Aug 12, 2010)

New Bioshock announced today!

Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCeY-Ro3XoM

Preview by IGN: http://pc.ign.com/articles/111/1111864p1.htmlhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCeY-Ro3XoM


----------



## Aden (Aug 12, 2010)

I'd play it.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> I'd play it.


 
You're assuming you'll actually be able to play it at all.  Who knows what kind of DRM curveball EA's gonna throw at those terrible pirates (and they'll smack legit users with it instead just like last time).


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Aug 12, 2010)

it looks pretty cool, i'll be glad to get out of rapture


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

I reeaally have to play the other two games. This looks so awesome.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 12, 2010)

I procrastinated against playing Bioshock, 1 & 2, and I'm glad I did, because I was allowed to play them both back to back - And I loved every bloody second of both games. This game I'm not too sure about, but I'll surely buy, because I loved Bioshock as a series, and can't wait for 3, and the movie.


----------



## Takun (Aug 12, 2010)

The story and whole atmosphere of Bioshock has always been pretty cool.  Just wish the game was a little more challenging.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes. I want it.


----------



## Willow (Aug 12, 2010)

I was just talking about this with my cousin. What he said is that he'll probably buy it just because he's a fan of Bioshock and so he could say he played it. 
The graphics look so pretty and steampunk-esque too. c:

Though looking at the plot of the game, it sounds kinda like 2, with the whole missing persons thing. 

It better be good though.


----------



## Aden (Aug 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You're assuming you'll actually be able to play it at all.  Who knows what kind of DRM curveball EA's gonna throw at those terrible pirates (and they'll smack legit users with it instead just like last time).


 
I'm just gonna hijack one of my friends' consoles. Meh.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 13, 2010)

More art deco meets steampunk graphics? I'm in.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 13, 2010)

hmmm a Bioshock...BEFORE the other two bioshock
since the website at the end of the preview states this one takes place in 1912 while the other two are after the 50s


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 13, 2010)

The creator stated that he wants to go in a very different direction with this game. I'm pretty sure the goal is to get as far away from Bioshock while still cashing in on the name. You know, so that idiots who want to play a game just because it's part of a series will go out and buy it.

Still, it looks like it's going to be a genuinely good game.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm interested in how it'll play. Will they rely on good gameplay, or the Bioshock name?


----------



## Xenke (Aug 13, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I'm interested in how it'll play. Will they rely on good gameplay, or the Bioshock name?


 
I hope it relies on pretty shininess. That's the only reason I'm into it. :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 13, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> hmmm a Bioshock...BEFORE the other two bioshock
> since the website at the end of the preview states this one takes place in 1912 while the other two are after the 50s


 
I wonder what the plasmids will be like or if they will even be anything like the ones in the first 2. Though it does look pretty neat, and the Big Daddy esque character looks pretty neat with quite a bit more machinery than the other Big Daddies. Ill still end up playing it though.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Aug 13, 2010)

I've honestly lost faith in Irrational. BioShock was really just at dumbed down remake of System Shock. (not a bad game, nonetheless)


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 13, 2010)

the sky is lame
there's like
fucking nothing

i want the sea back


yea fuck you noc your birds suck whatever


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 13, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> the sky is lame
> there's like
> fucking nothing
> 
> ...


 fuck yea drowning is worst than falling hundreds upon hundreds of feet from the sky


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 13, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> I wonder what the plasmids will be like or if they will even be anything like the ones in the first 2. Though it does look pretty neat, and the Big Daddy esque character looks pretty neat with quite a bit more machinery than the other Big Daddies. Ill still end up playing it though.


 
How can you even be sure that plasmids will be in this game?

don't trust wikipedia, but:
BioShock Infinite is a first person shooter with role-playing game elements similar to the previous two games. As DeWitt, the player moves about the various structures of Columbia using a grappling hook and other transport means to search for Elizabeth. DeWitt has powers similar to those given by plasmids of the previous games; previews reported powers such as levitating weapons out of foes' hands and electrocuting them. Other powers are gained by breaking apart crow statues; one such power gained this way is the "Murder of Crows" that allows the player to direct a flock of crows to attack an enemy.[6] Once reunited with Elizabeth, who also has a set of such powers, the player must work together with her to escape Columbia. However, using Elizabeth's powers also harms her, an action compared to the choice of killing or saving the Little Sisters from the previous games.[5] Several different forces are at work opposed to the player's progress within the city.[1] Furthermore, the player and Elizabeth are chased by both a robotic-like monster housing a human heart, and a crow-like mechanical flyer that attempts to snatch Elizabeth from the player.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> fuck yea drowning is worst than falling hundreds upon hundreds of feet from the sky


 
Lies. Watching him fall in the trailer was heart-pounding.


I think they'll fine tune the game in time.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 13, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> How can you even be sure that plasmids will be in this game?
> 
> don't trust wikipedia, but:
> BioShock Infinite is a first person shooter with role-playing game elements similar to the previous two games. As DeWitt, the player moves about the various structures of Columbia using a grappling hook and other transport means to search for Elizabeth. DeWitt has powers similar to those given by plasmids of the previous games; previews reported powers such as levitating weapons out of foes' hands and electrocuting them. Other powers are gained by breaking apart crow statues; one such power gained this way is the "Murder of Crows" that allows the player to direct a flock of crows to attack an enemy.[6] Once reunited with Elizabeth, who also has a set of such powers, the player must work together with her to escape Columbia. However, using Elizabeth's powers also harms her, an action compared to the choice of killing or saving the Little Sisters from the previous games.[5] Several different forces are at work opposed to the player's progress within the city.[1] Furthermore, the player and Elizabeth are chased by both a robotic-like monster housing a human heart, and a crow-like mechanical flyer that attempts to snatch Elizabeth from the player.


 
Im not sure but that would take a huge chunk out of any Bioshock title even if it takes place before the original. Though the robots things look pretty neat, even looks like they get all painted up from what I could see from the foot, looks painted up to be an old style shoe with 2 different leather colors.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

you know what they shouldn't do? Put plasmids in the game. Remember, they found ADAM in sea slug at the bottom of the ocean. I can't see where it would make sense.


----------



## Atona (Aug 15, 2010)

I think I'll skip out on buying this one, and wait til someone I know has it to mooch off them.
Eye candy and the fame of Bioshock 1 will only get you so far; prove that you can make a sequel that ISN'T ill-fitting in your established timeline, that DOESN'T look like DLC of the first, and gives a little more to chew on rather than some new weapons and a half-baked story, and then I'll jump right back on the wagon, cash-in-hand.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

omg this looks amazing, bioshock one was AMAZING then number two was total garbage...  but this one looks like a winner, il save up for it =]


----------



## Querk (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm liking the change of scenery. I didn't get Bioshock 2 because it looked too much like the first one, but in the bad, repetitive way. If the story can deliver than I'll probably pick it up.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

Querk said:


> I'm liking the change of scenery. I didn't get Bioshock 2 because it looked too much like the first one, but in the bad, repetitive way. If the story can deliver than I'll probably pick it up.


 
exacly.. i liked the beginning but then i just lost interest in it, bioshock one just kept getting good =] but this one looks insane :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 18, 2010)

8-bit said:


> you know what they shouldn't do? Put plasmids in the game. Remember, they found ADAM in sea slug at the bottom of the ocean. I can't see where it would make sense.


 cause plasmids was created in the 1950s bioshock :V


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 18, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> cause plasmids was created in the 1950s bioshock :V


 
I thought bioshock infinite takes place before bioshock 1


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 18, 2010)

I thinking this is gunna a pull a halo trilogy for me, I loved the first one hated the second one and will love the third one


----------



## Xenke (Aug 18, 2010)

i'm noticing people didn't like the second one...

I liked it. :c

(granted, I played it right after I played the first one, so maybe that changes thing...?)


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 19, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I thought bioshock infinite takes place before bioshock 1


 yes thus it takes place BEFORE plasmids was even made
thus they gotta come up with another way how they got powers


----------



## Xenke (Aug 19, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> yes thus it takes place BEFORE plasmids was even made
> thus they gotta come up with another way how they got powers


 
GLORIOUS MACHINEEEEEES!!!!

That's my bet.


----------



## dogski (Aug 19, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> yes thus it takes place BEFORE plasmids was even made
> thus they gotta come up with another way how they got powers


 
The woman who controlled those roses probably has something to do with how those plasmid-like powers were given out.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 19, 2010)

Maybe she just has powers and they are trying to harvest her abilities? that could explain why that Thing grabbed her.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 19, 2010)

dogski said:


> The woman who controlled those roses probably has something to do with how those plasmid-like powers were given out.


 probably but it will still be something different from plasmids


----------



## Waffles (Aug 20, 2010)

This game = DO WANT!
Being in the sky is like, 5x more fun then being underwater.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 20, 2010)

Delirious fun! Yes i must have this for my "fun time"...


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 20, 2010)

plasmids = yes.

cant wait.. and out of all the trailers for bioshock this one was my favorite.. it reminds me of a nightmare i had


----------



## Aetius (Feb 27, 2013)

Seriously, there needs to be a Bioshock Infinite Thread, shame on the forum for not making one sooner.
I'm just going to necro this discussion pertaining to Bioshock Infinite and continue from there. 

So, the game has finally gone gold and we only have one month for it to be released. If anything made the game cooler than it already was, it would have to be the following trailers. 
[video=youtube;9tMjyGJdzwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tMjyGJdzwk[/video]
Part 2 

Seriously, these people are marketing Gods.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 27, 2013)

I am still debating if I am going to get it...


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm still iffy about it...I think the setting has changed so dramatically that it has lost all the features that made Bioshock huge. Going from the 1960's deep underwater to the early-1900's and high in the sky is significant enough, but there was also the Utopia factor, Survival-horror, and not being tied to an AI character for much of the game. 

I'm sure it'll be a decent, if not a good game on its own merits, but being tied to the Bioshock series is nonsensical as far as I can tell, and even the creators are like "yeah it's not the same storyline" . 

Exceptionalism vs. Objectivism
Eugenics-based Theocratic-Dystopia vs. Anarchist-Dystopia
Racial/Religious civil war vs. Literal class warfare (& upheaval)

I dunno...Maybe it's just the milking of the Bioshock name that bugs me, as well as the forced-to-have-an-AI factor.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 27, 2013)

I certainly hope it'll be good. But I must say the setting is so far off the eoriginal Bioshocks, I do not know if it earns that title. The only combining link seems to be the plasmids, but those are pretty much comparable to magic in other games.
There is no claustrophobic atmosphere or a fear that water will leak in and kill you. Instead we get a fairly clean sky city with people who shoot each other. Sounds a bit boring to be honest.
The quirk with the AI character whose name I cannot remember is fun though. Opening portals in different places and times.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 28, 2013)

Being a fan of Bioshock, I can't wait to see how this one will turn out. I like how the series is not locked into the Rapture idea even though I liked the first two. They can do so much with past present and future worlds gone awry.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 28, 2013)

Inari85 said:


> Being a fan of Bioshock, I can't wait to see how this one will turn out. I like how the series is not locked into the Rapture idea even though I liked the first two. They can do so much with past present and future worlds gone awry.



But that's the most annoying thing about the titling, it's a series _and_ storyline that _is _locked into the Rapture idea, and now has a black sheep with a sequel-like name but is wholly unrelated to the series and the storyline. 

Imagine if the 3rd installment of the Left 4 Dead series was about fighting terrorist groups on airplanes, or if Halo 3 was about someone like RoboCop fighting a supersoldier project. Sure, they may very well be interesting games on their own, but why the heck would they be in the same series?


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 28, 2013)

...That really matters?


----------



## Demensa (Mar 2, 2013)

There's no doubt that I'm getting this.  While at first I was as apprehensive as anyone else about the changes being made from the previous two, but as I think about it more, I suspect I would probably be a little underwhelmed by the announcement of a third game set in Rapture. I wouldn't mind a return to Rapture later, but I'm happy with what they're doing now.

Also: Infinite is like a spin-off, rather than Bioshock 3. Thus it keeps most of the themes and elements of the previous games, but differs in other ways. To quote Ken Levine: "It would be dishonest to say this is not BioShock"


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 2, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Thus it keeps most of the themes and elements of the previous games, but differs in other ways. To quote Ken Levine: "It would be dishonest to say this is not BioShock"



It actually doesn't keep similar themes and few elements as the previous games, as I said before:

- Completely different, unaffiliated storyline & likely universe, Different era (~50 years earlier), completely different setting (in the sky), different philosophy (Exceptionalism), different purpose (Rescuing Elizabeth), different political structure ("Purity"/jingoism-based Theocratic-Dystopia), being tied to an AI for much of the game, the tension of the residents is differently based (racially and philosophically based) and I'm still not totally sure about the horror aspect, though survival-aspect is there. As for the elements, yeah there's going to be ADAM & EVE (essentially), magic powers, guns, robots, so on and on, but these are somewhat consistent with the genre anyhow to some extent. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Demensa (Mar 3, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> It actually doesn't keep similar themes and few elements as the previous games, as I said before:
> 
> - Completely different, unaffiliated storyline & likely universe, Different era (~50 years earlier), completely different setting (in the sky), different philosophy (Exceptionalism), different purpose (Rescuing Elizabeth), different political structure ("Purity"/jingoism-based Theocratic-Dystopia), being tied to an AI for much of the game, the tension of the residents is differently based (racially and philosophically based) and I'm still not totally sure about the horror aspect, though survival-aspect is there. As for the elements, yeah there's going to be ADAM & EVE (essentially), magic powers, guns, robots, so on and on, but these are somewhat consistent with the genre anyhow to some extent.



I agree that there will be a ton of difference, but I still suspect that when I play it, I'll say to myself "This feels like a Bioshock game".
Of course I won't be able to make that crucial judgement until I actually get my hands on it (I'm really getting pumped for this now).

And on another note, is anyone getting the special edition? I was considering it, but I decided against it to save some cash.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Mar 3, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I agree that there will be a ton of difference, but I still suspect that when I play it, I'll say to myself "This feels like a Bioshock game".
> Of course I won't be able to make that crucial judgement until I actually get my hands on it (I'm really getting pumped for this now).
> 
> And on another note, is anyone getting the special edition? I was considering it, but I decided against it to save some cash.



I think people assume Bioshock means it will have an ocean in it etc, when the developers have stated themselves Bioshock is a universe, not an ocean


----------



## Aetius (Mar 16, 2013)

10 more days!

Holy shit do I feel pumped (Even more so that this game is fucking with my bank account).


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh my god!  The ending was amazing!  I nerdgasm'ed in my pants.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 27, 2013)

Gonna get this free this weekend when I go to exchange my 7850. :3
The shit I heard you can do in this game?


----------



## Rasly (Mar 31, 2013)

I just finished Bioshock Infinite, graphic was okey, not much detail but pretty colors and effects, a bit like steampunk and it is a good thing, first 10 minutes vere pretty good, but the story was shit, even worse then in first Bioshock.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 1, 2013)

Rasly said:


> I just finished Bioshock Infinite, graphic was okey, not much detail but pretty colors and effects, a bit like steampunk and it is a good thing, first 10 minutes vere pretty good, but the story was shit, even worse then in first Bioshock.



Dude are we even playing the same game


----------



## Rasly (Apr 1, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh my god!  The ending was amazing!  I nerdgasm'ed in my pants.


What about it was amazing?

**spoiler**

First, you just run thru the city, killing everything that moves, just like in Bioshock 1, then later in you save some girl, and the story turns into a total shitstorm, i mean all this alternative world shit is just stupid, and in the end they just pull out the cheapest drama move ever, like for no reason they skip a huge part of time, just like that, and blame you for being late, i mean, that fkn dosn't make any sence. Or like when that guy tortured that girl and then she wants to kill him bad, but when you finaly get to him tru many corpses, he just turn around and apologise, and she is like, no problem.

There is so much wrong with this game story, and the sad part is that people dosn't seem to give any shit about, like anybody can just trow random story parts from other stories in one big can and call it a "new story", and as long as it contains "time travel" and "paralel universe", everyone will be happy, even if that story dosn't make any fkn sence.

The whole story is like, the guy gives away his daughter then changes his mind and get it back, the end. And in this little cheap ass story, they put so much random bullshit, trying to make it look better, like if their city runs on magic, why the fk they got nigger slaves? that dosn't make any sence. And what the fk do ghosts have lost in a steampunk world?! How on earh he can act like a spiderman alcoholic, jumping from any hight, like its nothing, driving a fkn unicorn would be more realistic.

Just like the stupid choices that dosn't mean anything, like after you killied a whole army, they suddenly ask you, if you want to kill one more?! And you start to think, that maybe it will effect the story, but NOPE, its totaly pointless!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 1, 2013)

Rasly said:


> What about it was amazing?
> 
> **spoiler**
> 
> ...





Spoiler: the story explained in less than a paragraph



They're stuck in a time loop.  Comstock is who Booker would have become if he had chosed redemption and chosed to get baptised.  Also the idea of parallel timelines isn't stupid, it's how the world would be if people made different choices in decisions.  Like in one world what would have happened if Booker had martyred himself trying to get the Vox guns.


----------



## kylr23 (Apr 1, 2013)

I finished the game on normal and man was it a fun ride, the graphics are pritty good for a game that runs on the unreal engine. But the city it self is something worth looking around and simply enjoying the envioronment. Sure there are no choices in the game given a few times where you decide to shoot some random dude or not. I tried to look between every nook and cranny for some voxiphones just so I can hear more of the back story. (easyer said then done) There are little phonograph mechiens that also do the same. 

The thing is the story was really well done sure there are a few plot holes here and there and some of the bosses are recycled so we dont get to see much of the siren or the Boys of silence.  But the ideal of INFINATE number or realitys baised on a single choice made in life is really something to think about. 

This game isnt ment to be played and betten, its ment to be enjoyed.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 1, 2013)

kylr23 said:


> But the ideal of INFINATE number or realitys baised on a single choice made in life is really something to think about.


It's good food for thought, cause think about all the possibilities that could have happened if you had made one choice differently in your life.


----------



## TheKittyDante (Apr 4, 2013)

I do kinda want to play it, but then again I have the ending of the first one spoiled to me... And then the ending of the second one spoiled to me. It's like a curse for this series and me, I best just stay away and save myself from the annoyance. xP


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Apr 5, 2013)

I enjoyed this game. It made me rethink my life...


----------



## Nikolinni (Apr 8, 2013)

So far from what I've played it seems pretty good. I'm surprised my little Intel i-5 and Intel On-Board Graphics Card could handle it. But it does, and I likes it  

I can't really comment on graphics, since everythign is...low quality...but even then I think the game world looks neat and cool. Like someone else pointed out, the city of Columbia is really something you gotta stop and look at. 

Addressing who was complaining about Booker being able to jump and attach to any hook or sky rail...he _does _mention that the Sky Hook is magnetized. Yes it's a bit of a handwaive, yes it can be a stretch sometimes but you know what...IT'S FICTION. It's a game. Allow it _some _leeway unless it does something that's just...stupid. 

Also, what CannonFodder said regarding the plot is true. They're stuck in a time loop. 

Also, the city doesn't run on magic (okay, there's the Shock Jockey Vigor that powers certain things, but that's just electricity), it has technology. Someone's gotta fix that. Floors still get dirty, service in restaurants are still required, so that's why they need "nigger slaves" (as you so rudely put it). If you _actually _paid attention to the story, you'd know that Columbia was all about racial purity and people who fit WASP being at the top, while all others at the bottom and less than they are. I mean sheesh, one of the VoxPhone logs has Comstock talking about _why_ slavery was so good. Did you actually pay attention to the story or go "LOL Nope, you just kill like in Bioshock 1 and 2. Shit story". Granted, while killing lots of people is the same thing BS1 and BS2 did, well it's also an FPS. You typically kill lots of people in FPS games. Unless you're playing Deus Ex. Then you can either kill, sneak past, or knock 'em out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 8, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> Addressing who was complaining about Booker being able to jump and attach to any hook or sky rail...he _does _mention that the Sky Hook is magnetized. Yes it's a bit of a handwaive, yes it can be a stretch sometimes but you know what...IT'S FICTION. It's a game. Allow it _some _leeway unless it does something that's just...stupid.


Actually there are some types of magnets that are that ridiculously strong, though they are supermagnets.  You would just need to keep away from any metal and keep metal off your persons.  Yes, it's a bit of a stretch in that regard, however if you were holding something like a large neodynium magnet(a nonsupermagnet though) in your hand and were to walk too close to a metal hook or something then your hand would no longer exist and be rendered into paste.


----------



## Nikolinni (Apr 9, 2013)

Eh, well again, to me it's just a story, science fiction at that, so I'm not gonna harp on it too much. I'm not one to be hard on what's "realistic".


----------



## Hewge (Apr 9, 2013)

Hmm. Should I buy this game? It seems amazing but $80 USD is a lot. :[

Also; I hate FPS games unless they have a grand story, and cool art style.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 9, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> Eh, well again, to me it's just a story, science fiction at that, so I'm not gonna harp on it too much. I'm not one to be hard on what's "realistic".


It is not about "being realistic", its about "making sence", if that guy can survive 20 meter jump to a freaking pipe, but still can get hurt by a simple bullet, that dosn't make any sence.

And as a sci-fi fan, i find it offensiv, that you call this "worthless piece of trown together story parts from other stories" a sci-fi, ffs i could write a better quality story, and im not even a writer.


This game is all about shiny effects, and that is it, nothing more.


There is a difference between a soup and a jar with random stuff in it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Hmm. Should I buy this game? It seems amazing but $80 USD is a lot. :[
> 
> Also; I hate FPS games unless they have a grand story, and cool art style.


I say buy it.  It's a good game.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 9, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Hmm. Should I buy this game? It seems amazing but $80 USD is a lot. :[
> 
> Also; I hate FPS games unless they have a grand story, and cool art style.



Infinite has great art direction. Google some pictures of its concept art if you're unsure. Story-wise it could do better in a few areas, but I loved the ending. 

If you're gonna play it on PC, I bought my Steam key from a website that had it for 40USD. If you're on a console, there are several you can order from that definitely have it for under 80USD.


----------



## Nikolinni (Apr 9, 2013)

Rasly said:


> It is not about "being realistic", its about "making sence", if that guy can survive 20 meter jump to a freaking pipe, but still can get hurt by a simple bullet, that dosn't make any sence.


Well, sometimes things in games don't make sense. You don't see me raging about how regenerating health doesn't make any sense, or how characters fly away from each other when hit in Halo, the insane heights that Spartans and Elites can jump. Outside of games, there's other things too that don't make sense or are weird. Again, it's fiction; it's just a video game. It doesn't have to make 100% sense. 



> And as a sci-fi fan, i find it offensiv, that you call this "worthless piece of trown together story parts from other stories" a sci-fi, ffs i could write a better quality story, and im not even a writer.


Don't make me call you out on this. Because I will, at least as far as being able to supposedly write a better story. What is your gripe with the "worthless piece of trown together story parts from other stories"? Are you talking about how it uses tropes and cliches seen in other stories and games? Newsflash me bucko; almost EVERYTHING uses similiar tropes and cliches, it's just in how you use 'em. 

Take the Time Loop for example (Warning, spoilers may be following this): We see it in Final Fantasy I, where the game's stuck in a time loop and the only way to break it is to defeat Chaos in the past; The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask is a time loop until the Skull Kid is defeated (and the title mask as well); movies like Donnie Darko (I believe; might want to fact check me on that) and Groundhog's Day use time loops too. It's just a trope. Don't get bent out of shape. 

As for the choices you make that don't have any effect on the ending, yeah, that does suck. But maybe in this game it's an experiment to see how it works in gameplay and to judge peoples' reactions to it? Perhaps they'll make another BS game that integrates choices more better into the game play or something. 

Alternate realities? That's a trope. Evil versions of yourself? That's a trope. I'm just saying. Your accusations of it being worthless just don't seem to click with me, so either this game isn't just your thing, something's not being communicated, or you're trolling. 

Also, like it or not, it's Sci Fi. I dunno what other genre it could be. But...if it has a different genre...would you kindly enlighten me?



> This game is all about shiny effects, and that is it, nothing more.
> 
> 
> There is a difference between a soup and a jar with random stuff in it.


Um, no, no it isn't. As a gamer who highly values the entertainment aspect of the game, I can tell you there's more to it than shiny graphics. While the city of columbia is very beautiful looking (even on lower settings) I think the game play is good as well. Being a fan of games such as Doom and Quake, I don't really mind that you run around shooting enemies, in fact the game itself is an FPS...what the hell did you expect? 

The fact that using two weapons and not having the HyperSpace Arsenal like in BS 1 and 2 kidna sucks. Though I do like how the upgrades will stay with the gun, and how you can still collect and buy ammo for the other guns, so that if you pick up one you need you'll at least have some bullets in it. The addition of a shield was nice, and reminds me of Halo where you had your shield, and then your heath points. And the upgrade potions (don't remember what they were called) are pretty cool too, since it makes you decide how you wanna upgrade Booker. 

Elizabeth makes for a nice companion, but I guess that's just because I'm used to wandering around alone in an FPS, let alone a Bioshock game. Though her tendency to find things to give to you like money, health, and ammo is nice, and the tear gameplay mechanic is interesting, letting you choose what approach you want to take in battle, or even letting you change your tactics should you want to/need to. 

The Vigors are something I like, though I tend to use Murder of Crows and Shock Jockey mostly. I don't use Possession because of it's high Salt cost, and sometimes I'll use Devil's Kiss. I don't use Bucking Bronco too much though. Making it so you can set traps was interesting, and part of the reason why I use Crows so much is I upgraded it so that if I kill someone using Crows, it leaves a Crow Trap, so anyone who trips it gets hit by more crows. Makes for a nice distraction. 

Well, that's all I've got to say. Again, as a gamer who values fun this game is much more than pretty graphics with a bullshit story.


----------



## Khopesh (Apr 9, 2013)

Does anyone else's brain hurt after the ending? I beat it like a week and a half ago and I still don't get it.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 9, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> Well, sometimes things in games don't make sense. You don't see me raging about how regenerating health doesn't make any sense, or how characters fly away from each other when hit in Halo, the insane heights that Spartans and Elites can jump. Outside of games, there's other things too that don't make sense or are weird. Again, it's fiction; it's just a video game. It doesn't have to make 100% sense.


Tetris dosn't have to make any sence, but if u want to call it a story, it have to make sence, other wise every retard could just write some random crap and call it a story.



> Don't make me call you out on this. Because I will, at least as far as being able to supposedly write a better story. What is your gripe with the "worthless piece of trown together story parts from other stories"? Are you talking about how it uses tropes and cliches seen in other stories and games? Newsflash me bucko; almost EVERYTHING uses similiar tropes and cliches, it's just in how you use 'em.


Yes, but not all of them are made almost COMPLETELY out of cliches, like this part of Bioschock, usualy, people try to make something new. And yes, most of games are made this way, this dosn't mean they don't suck.



> Also, like it or not, it's Sci Fi. I dunno what other genre it could be. But...if it has a different genre...would you kindly enlighten me?


As i said before, it is a jar, full with random stuff, it dosn't have any genre.


You know why there is never going to be any soundtrack cd release?! because there is nothing to put on it! The music in this game is just like everything else in this game, is just some copy-paste crap that is not worth mentioning.


ps: And, if you're happy with this kind of game quality, well, good for you.


----------



## Nikolinni (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, I'm convinced you're just trolling. Can you explain to me why exactly it fails, or are you just gonna keep reciting the same things without explaining your points?

I'm also convinced that you don't know what you're talking about, because those who purchased a special edition of the game _did_ get a soundtrack release ( http://bioshock.wikia.com/wiki/BioShock_Infinite_Soundtrack ) and there may be plans to release it commercially as well. 

Maybe you just can't figure out stories? I've read up on BSI's story and it makes sense to me. Maybe alternate-dimension and reality stories just aren't your thing? And don't bother saying I'm used to bogus stories; Spectral Shadows (see signature) is a story I read frequently, and has even been described by the author at one point as a "thinking person's serial". 

And it's not a jar full of random stuff. It HAS a genre. There's scifi elements to it. There's the floating city, vigors, tears, etc. Do you actually KNOW anything about genres, or are you just parroting something some review site or blogger said? Again, please explain. 

Also, I'd like for you to explain what cliches BSI uses. Surely one such as yourself who claims to be able to write a "better story" can spot them and tell them to me.


----------



## Khopesh (Apr 9, 2013)

Isn't the hard definition of science fiction about fictional science discoveries and their effects on society? So dimensional rifts, steam-powered engines to keep the city afloat, people surviving as hearts in giant super suits, and vigors are the discoveries. You experience the effects on the society of Columbia. Am I missing something here? I'm pretty sure it follows the traditional definition of scifi.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 9, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> Yeah, I'm convinced you're just trolling. Can you explain to me why exactly it fails, or are you just gonna keep reciting the same things without explaining your points?


Whatever, i have already explained everything, if you don't get it, i say, get over it, im not going to waste any more time on this worthless copy-paste-game.



> I'm also convinced that you don't know what you're talking about, because those who purchased a special edition of the game _did_ get a soundtrack release ( http://bioshock.wikia.com/wiki/BioShock_Infinite_Soundtrack ) and there may be plans to release it commercially as well.


Looks like human degradation in working class, is progressing faster than i previously thought. However, i personaly would not take it, even if someone would pay me to.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 9, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Whatever, i have already explained everything, if you don't get it, i say, get over it, im not going to waste any more time on this worthless copy-paste-game.
> 
> Looks like human degradation in working class, is progressing faster than i previously thought. However, i personaly would not take it, even if someone would pay me to.


At this point I feel like you hate the game so much it's consuming your entire being, and you have to make posts on this forum telling everyone what a shit game it is, or you'll implode.



Khopesh said:


> Does anyone else's brain hurt after the ending? I beat it like a week and a half ago and I still don't get it.


That's like saying you didn't get Inception. :V


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 9, 2013)

Things would make more sense if you could learn how to fucking spell "Sense" in the first place.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 9, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Things would make more sense if you could learn how to fucking spell "Sense" in the first place.


I doubt that, but ill try to write it right next time.


----------



## kylr23 (Apr 10, 2013)

SPOILER ALERT!

For those who dont get the games ending, here is the gist. First off Booker and comstock are the same perosn, just a different verson of the other. One chose redemption and became a mad man, the other choose not to and ended up selling his own child to wipe away his debt, (who grew up to become Elizabeth.) ONe the ended happens Eliz has full control of her powers and brings booker through each door (reality) that leads into his past. This is where we find out what happened and how his once choice opened up a tun of different varriations of him. 

Though in the end Eliz kills Booker right where he was born as comstock, at the end of the credits we resum as booker and open the door to his childs room, implying he may still be stuck in the loop, or the loop was broken.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok, so if every decision you make leads to a new branching universe, doesn't that mean that whatever booker does, there will be a universe where he does the opposite? So no matter what you do, even if you go back in time and kill comstock before... well, he's comestock, there's got to be a matching number of universes where you didn't go back in time and kill comstock, thus meaning that comstock still is alive, and in just as many universes as before. No decision can ever eliminate something from every universe, because every decision by definition generates universes in which the opposite choice was made.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 13, 2013)

So I bought and finished Bioshock Infinite.
It was alright. Cool art style, but there were a lot of graphic flaws, and some bugs here and there.
The story was cool too, but the ending wasn't very surprising to me so it left me feeling a little dissatisfied. A cool ending nonetheless!

Combat was your generic spamming left click for 12 hours FPS and nothing else. The vigors were neat but even those got fairly lame as they ended up just sort of crossing over with each other so you never actually needed to use more than one or two.
Weapon upgrades and weapons in general were real generic too. Gears made it a little more interesting.

Awesome game, but definitely not some sort of 'Holy Grail' like people are treating it like...


----------



## Nikolinni (Apr 13, 2013)

Hewge said:


> So I bought and finished Bioshock Infinite.
> It was alright. Cool art style, but there were a lot of graphic flaws, and some bugs here and there.
> The story was cool too, but the ending wasn't very surprising to me so it left me feeling a little dissatisfied. A cool ending nonetheless!
> 
> ...



Yeah. As far as recent games go, I think it's pretty awesome. I kinda agree with you and what Angry Joe said though...it isn't worthy of a 10 out of 10 nor that Holy Grail status that people are elevating it to. I mean if you're a fan of the Bioshock franchise and you think it's the awesomest thing ever...well that's one thing. But to me...eh. I don't see how it's the best thing ever like the Steam Ad for it keeps saying (it shows quotes from reviewers like GI and IGN who are of course saying it's the best thing ever). 

Again though, I love me some Doom and Quake and CoD (Oh noes!), so I don't mind holding the trigger for 12 hours


----------



## lilyWhite (Apr 13, 2013)

For me, I can handle a repetitive twelve-hour game as long as there's some sort of satisfaction to itâ€”a visceral and/or fast-paced nature to the gameplay. _Bioshock Infinite_ just lacks anything that makes me want to play it any more than other games; in fact, its gameplay elements end up making me think of other games I'd rather play(the Biotic Charge and Inferno Grenade Devil's Kiss powers Vigors are the biggest examples), along with more than a few comparisons to _Duke Nukem Forever_'s gameplay (which aren't flattering comparisons). I also wasn't big on the ending, for a few reasons...



Spoiler: ending



1. In a game where multiverse-bendy bullshit (as a friend and I call it) causes just about nothing but problems, why should we think that a final act of multiverse-bendy bullshit will make anything better?

2. In a game about infinite universes, how does drowning Booker in _one_ universe change anything about _all_ of the infinite other universes? One interpretation I've seen online suggests that it would merely lead to universes in which Booker is dead alongside the pre-existing universes where Booker either accepted or refused the baptism.



I used to think that the first _Bioshock_ was the most overrated current-gen game I've finished, but I'm starting to reconsider. Because for all of its flaws, its repetitive gameplay and poor balance, _Bioshock_ at least _felt like it was trying to be a game._ The feeling I get from _Bioshock Infinite_ is that it's trying to be "art" a lot more than it's trying to be a game.


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 13, 2013)

Ken Levine needs to work on his endings mang. System Shock 2, Bioshock, and Infinite all have terrible endings.

As for the game itself it was ok. I got tired of the combat about half way through the game. The final set of *encounters* were also incredibly uninspired and lazy. Like the previous bioshock the combat was sloppy; it is not precise, visceral, or satisfying. Weapons lacked power and the aiming is not precise. The vigor were also boring and they overlapped in their combat effects as well.  I was also disappointed that skylines weren't better integrated into the environments; they were glorified set pieces. I was hoping for level design that mimicked the first bioshock or system shock in that the skylines were going to be used to traverse and explore Columbia.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 13, 2013)

I thought there were some good uses for the skyline combat. They were often integrated into battle fields in a sort of blatent way, I.E you could always tell a big firefight was coming up because there'd be a looping skyline that went nowhere, but it broke up the combat well, allowing you a quick way in and out of situations, as well as giving you access to vantage points and resources. 

My biggest complaint is probably the last fight scene. That could have just not been there, and everything would have been fine. The ENTIRE GAME has you leading around a little girl while assuring you that you don't have to coddle or protect her, which is AWESOME. Bioshock Infinite understood that it sucks having to arbitrarily protect something that just sits there and munches bullets. That, right there, is probably the best thing I can say about the game, and I really liked the game. It NEVER made you do an escort mission with Elizabeth. That should be worth, like, a nobel prize in game design. 

And yet, last level, final battle, THE ONE FIGHT TO RULE THEM ALL, AND WHAT DOES THE GAME HAVE YOU DO????

...

Arbitrarily protect something that just sits there and munches bullets, of course.


----------



## Demensa (Apr 15, 2013)

Perhaps I should give it a little time to sink in, since I only finished the game 30 minutes ago, but I'm going to list my thoughts now, while they're fresh.
First of all, the storyline in my opinion was exceedingly well done. 
As usual, the storyline was vague and mysterious, told mostly through voxophones which for me, was always a strong point in the Bioshock games. It gives you a real incentive to go looking places and use those lockpicks (By the way, there were WAY too many lockpicks you could find in the game.  I finished the game with somewhere around 30 and I opened almost every lock I could find. It's also possible that I was just bad at finding things.)
The end sequence was fantastic in my opinion. While some of you might have guessed the ending, I certainly did not, and so my enjoyment of that sequence was immense.
Even if there are loopholes, the beautiful storytelling and wonderful art direction captivated me right until the very end, so I have no problem with flaws in the story right now.  It's probable that this will change as time passes and I think more about it, but right now I'm satisfied.

The actual gameplay was pretty much what I expected and no more. I played on hard mode after breezing through the other Bioshock games on normal, so I had my fair share of deaths. While it may have been repetitive, I don't mind the style of combat that Bioshock uses. The skylines and freight hooks were a nice addition as well. 
As for things I didn't like; I felt like getting gear as a reward was unsatisfying, as was killing the more difficult enemies. They were much more integrated into normal combat than the Big Daddies of the previous games.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 15, 2013)

I wasn't that happy with Infinite either. The combat felt boring, granted it was cool, but after 12 hours of the same thing without much variance, it got boring.
I was happy how the vigors were different from the earlier plasmids. I liked few of them, but most of them got left unused because they weren't useful enough.
The weapons were very generic. You had the basic full-auto, the pistol, the sniper, the shotgun and the bazooka and other generic choices. There weren't that many unique weapons what we saw in earlier bioshocks. You had a spear thrower, you used a rivet gun and you had interesting choices for combat with them in the areas, which were different. In Infinite it felt like I was walking the same area over and over again.
I also got REALLY fed up with Elizabeth. She was always throwing ammo for me or throwing cash at my face. It was annoying and refusing it was hard. Oh that's a rare gun you got there, don't worry, I'll find equally rare ammo for you whenever you're running out.

I did like the game's bits where you were walking amongst other people and for once, not shooting.
The game was decent, but it did not live up to the scores reviewers gave it.


----------



## lilyWhite (Apr 15, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I also got REALLY fed up with Elizabeth. She was always throwing ammo for me or throwing cash at my face. It was annoying and refusing it was hard. Oh that's a rare gun you got there, don't worry, I'll find equally rare ammo for you whenever you're running out.



That's one of _Bioshock Infinite_'s biggest problems: the fact that Elizabeth doesn't _find_ things but rather just _has_ them to toss to Booker randomly. Which ultimately boils down to the game _deciding_ whether or not you get supplies when you need them.

Elizabeth reminds me of Shadow, the dog from _Dead to Rights: Retribution_. Except in that game, Shadow would actually run over to where a weapon is, pick it up, and bring it directly to the player. *A dog from a little-known 2010 game is better programmed than Elizabeth.* (Also, Shadow doesn't spout canned lines which may or may not actually be _useful_ advice in combat.)

And ultimately, Elizabeth feels very emblematic of the entire _Bioshock Infinite_ experience: they put so much effort into story and setting, but when you get into actual gameplay, it's just lackluster and uninspired.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 15, 2013)

lilyWhite said:


> That's one of _Bioshock Infinite_'s biggest problems: the fact that Elizabeth doesn't _find_ things but rather just _has_ them to toss to Booker randomly. Which ultimately boils down to the game _deciding_ whether or not you get supplies when you need them.
> 
> Elizabeth reminds me of Shadow, the dog from _Dead to Rights: Retribution_. Except in that game, Shadow would actually run over to where a weapon is, pick it up, and bring it directly to the player. *A dog from a little-known 2010 game is better programmed than Elizabeth.* (Also, Shadow doesn't spout canned lines which may or may not actually be _useful_ advice in combat.)
> 
> And ultimately, Elizabeth feels very emblematic of the entire _Bioshock Infinite_ experience: they put so much effort into story and setting, but when you get into actual gameplay, it's just lackluster and uninspired.


Indeed. The fact of always having ammo available made sure you wouldn't use other weapons.
Also in Fallout 3, you could ask your dog, Dogmeat to find ammo, food or meds. 
One of the biggest selling tricks of the game turned out to be the worst aspect of the game, that is, Elizabeth.

Btw, anyone notice how awkward some of the pickable locks were? There were locks not connected to anything, locks on smooth surface or a standard wooden door.


----------



## lilyWhite (Apr 15, 2013)

There's critics who bring up negative aspects of a game only to completely disregard them when giving it a perfect score or saying it's the greatest game evar...

...and then there's people who change the definition of "multiplayer" so they can gush about a game's awesome multiplayer mode.


----------



## Nikolinni (Apr 15, 2013)

lilyWhite said:


> There's critics who bring up negative aspects of a game only to completely disregard them when giving it a perfect score or saying it's the greatest game evar...
> 
> ...and then there's people who change the definition of "multiplayer" so they can gush about a game's awesome multiplayer mode.



Oh for the love of Walt, REALLY? Changing the definition of multiplayer??

And yeah, I've seen that in some magazines and articles. The "negative aspects" just seemed to be brushed aside. Now in my own reviews, the Via Mame Reviews (Review of arcade games using the MAME emulator), I wouldn't spend too much time on a negative aspect if there wasn't a big deal about it. Like if I complained about the lack of variety of enemies in a brawler type game, unless this actually hindered or made the game a lot more monotonousness or boring. 

Now if the game's awesome, but something like say maybe the execution of special moves or some other aspect is pretty bad, then it should be discussed and talked about. Not brushed aside or have somehting like "Oh this is fine since the rest of the thing is so good" or whatever.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 16, 2013)

lilyWhite said:


> There's critics who bring up negative aspects of a game only to completely disregard them when giving it a perfect score or saying it's the greatest game evar...
> 
> ...and then there's people who change the definition of "multiplayer" so they can gush about a game's awesome multiplayer mode.


It's Kotaku. That's all that really needs to be said.


----------



## Aden (Apr 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I was happy how the vigors were different from the earlier plasmids. I liked few of them, but most of them got left unused because they weren't useful enough.



I thought that too, but then I discovered ~*combos*~ and suddenly my least-used vigors became my most-used


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Apr 24, 2013)

Unsilenced said:


> Ok, so if every decision you make leads to a new branching universe, doesn't that mean that whatever booker does, there will be a universe where he does the opposite? So no matter what you do, even if you go back in time and kill comstock before... well, he's comestock, there's got to be a matching number of universes where you didn't go back in time and kill comstock, thus meaning that comstock still is alive, and in just as many universes as before. No decision can ever eliminate something from every universe, because every decision by definition generates universes in which the opposite choice was made.



Well, yes and no. One of the themes of the game is variables and constants. Some decisions are variables, like Booker either getting baptized or not, that lead to the infinite splitting into opposite universes as you've described. However, there are some things that may feel like choices but that will always remain the same. Like when the people on the boat at the beginning say that you "never" row. Or the coin flip. So in some situations, there could be "decisions" that will always turn out the same way and that do not create another universe that includes the opposite choice.

Or at least that's my thought.


----------



## Nikolinni (Apr 24, 2013)

Kinda reminds me of an idea that's touched on in my own story that deals with alternate realities, and that's the idea that certain events/people/paths/etc are replicated throughout the realities; sometimes either exactly the same way, or sometimes it's only somewhat similar to how it originally was.


----------

